# HG Motorsport 225bhp FMIC Group Buy - Closing Date: 05/03/14



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all, thought I would start a new thread as the other one was getting cluttered. 
Please only post in here when adding your name to the list, if you would like to ask anything else either private message me, or contact me via the email or phone details in this post.

*PLEASE READ ALL THE INFORMATION IN THIS POST CAREFULLY *

Here's the link to the product (includes all pipework, spacers, etc):
https://www.hg-motorsport.de/shop/produ ... unted.html

After bargaining with HG Motorsport they have been able to offer these prices:

10+ kits will be 300 euros delivered = £255.32 delivered

20+ kits will be 285 euros delivered = 242.55 delivered

These prices reflect todays PayPal currency conversion rates 

*Now this is important, please only put your name down if when the closing date comes you are prepared to pay £255.32. By this I mean if we haven't reached 20 buyers to get the price down I do not want people pulling out and subsequently letting us all down in the event there weren't even 10 buyers*

HG Motorsport will only accept a one payment, which will be from myself. As a result you will have to send the payment to me via PayPal, along with your address and choice of hose colour (blue, red or black).

Now I respect that people may not be comfortable in doing this, so it's up to you as to whether you want to pay via gift or as a goods payment (obviously if you pay via goods then you cover all the fees! )

My PayPal is: [email protected]
My number is: 07401966876 (Name is Tom)

DO NOT send any form of payment yet, once the closing date has come I will give the go ahead for payments.

Ok so here the list begins:

1. tommatt90
2. G13N YO


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

1. tommatt90
2. G13N YO
3. Callum-TT


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

1. tommatt90
2. G13N YO
3. Callum-TT
4. NitroJosh

Could we ask a rough delivery time too please


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a quick one, to buy it from HG including postage is 312 euro so £257?

so only a £2 saving? plus if people send you the money and cover the fees they will be losing money?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> Just a quick one, to buy it from HG including postage is 312 euro so £257?
> 
> so only a £2 saving? plus if people send you the money and cover the fees they will be losing money?


Good point just been on the website and they are offering 299 euros + shipping.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Kyle18uk said:


> Just a quick one, to buy it from HG including postage is 312 euro so £257?
> 
> so only a £2 saving? plus if people send you the money and cover the fees they will be losing money?


Clutter lol.. price with postage to UK is 327.50 euros to buy from them.

The kit is already any offer atm from 350 euros to 299 euros, so they don't have as much leeway.

If this kit was still 349 on there site they would be offering the same prices to us as we are getting (like the big saving before) So then there would be even more of a saving...

349 + 27.50 = 376.50 euros. So you have to see it as saving 76.50 euros (approx. £63)

So you have to look at it like that really, it might go up on there site next week too.

All I see it as is that it's a well priced FMIC and better than the cheap ebay stuff... Not necessarily better than the forge kit, but no way am I paying near to £700 for one of those!

Thank you


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I still think that with today's financial crisis a company should not be missing a potential 4.5K pay day - So really should be offering a better discount.
£225 would be the figure IMO


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I see what you are saying, and granted I would much rather pay £225 also.

IMO £255 is still a great buy for a full FMIC kit that has no hassle when fitting...

A cheap rubbish kit off eBay would be around £200, so it's not much more.

Of course the lower the price the better I appreciate that. But there has to be the balance between price and quality...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

i appreciate you doing this bulk buy- i know youve put hard work into negotiating. but any one interested now would be better off ordering direct for the £2 saving, and not having to wait til the deadline for your bulk buy, and uing a middle man....

if there was no sale on ATM then fair enough, but i know i would rather grab this sale TODAY than wait......

just my opinion, and sorry for the clutter

p.s. a "cheap rubbish kit" off eBay just cost me £150 all in and fitted with the aliens without any hassle, but i believe with this kit theres still a bit of trial and error to get them to fit? if price is really the main factor then for me £150 and a few hours of DIY is the way to go


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

The saving with 10 buyers is 27.50 euros / 22.50

So nothing great, but I've tried my best lol 

Your kit does look good mate, but it needs some logging done on temps too 

And I would rather not have to angle grind parts and use bits of hose to make it up myself, and then go get these parts swaged etc. I want all the parts ready to go on, I'm lazy lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> The saving with 10 buyers is 27.50 euros / 22.50
> 
> So nothing great, but I've tried my best lol
> 
> ...


again mate, im not knocking what youve done, just a bit unfortunate its at the same time as a sale!

all i know is that my current setup will be better than stock, so thats good enough for me for now!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah that's very true bud 

Admittedly, I'm a little disappointed they couldn't offer a better deal considering the cash we would be sending their way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Buying direct from HG cost me £280.80 back in January. So you are still getting a good price with the discount compared to paying £700 for a Forge fmic.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Very true, 25 pound saving if we get 10. I'm going to buy this kit anyway, so would rather save that money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

Is everyone who was willing to have one still want one then or ?? Because I'm still in lol £2 or £20, any saving is good lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like people have gone a bit quiet lol so not looking great. I want my stage 2 haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayaz (Oct 17, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Looks like people have gone a bit quiet lol so not looking great. I want my stage 2 haha


I'm still in

1. tommatt90
2. G13N YO
3. Callum-TT
4. NitroJosh
5. Ayaz

The sooner the better


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good stuff mate! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Good stuff mate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully 5 more 100% commit very soon

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Once we get to 10 jobs a good un 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't do anything about transferring cash until I'm back in England on 10th march.. Therefore I have to pass for now..
If the deadline gets extended past this then I am still interested..


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't see where the £2 thing comes from!?

On the website with delivery it was £278!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Me either lol, £2 confused me, I don't think whoever said it worked it out correctly, correct me if I'm wrong however 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

That's the attitude lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

The £2 was from the 312 euro from HG including shipping, I used google to convert to pounds and its £257

However paypals currency converter brings it to £267

So a £12 saving.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Kyle18uk said:


> The £2 was from the 312 euro from HG including shipping, I used google to convert to pounds and its £257
> 
> However paypals currency converter brings it to £267
> 
> So a £12 saving.


Regardless it's a saving fella.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Callum-TT said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> > The £2 was from the 312 euro from HG including shipping, I used google to convert to pounds and its £257
> ...


Yeah Id be well up for this group buy if it was next month! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Buying my new brakes have left me skint this month


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

How do you get cheaper shipping on the site? Shipping for me was 28.50 euros...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump for new interest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm seeing if they can sort us a final offer of 290 euros for 10 buyers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Bump, where's all the initial interest gone ?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Think people said yes in hope of a steal of a price, the only ones left are us guys who were thinking about buying one anyway lol.

As an incentive perhaps, I don't mind fitting the kit for people as long as they can make their way to mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Think people said yes in hope of a steal of a price, the only ones left are us guys who were thinking about buying one anyway lol.
> 
> As an incentive perhaps, I don't mind fitting the kit for people as long as they can make their way to mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But where are ya'? :mrgreen:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

DY8 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys if you go on HG website, pay via PayPal it's £266 shipped!

So they should definately discount more!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you sure? My exchange rate on my paypal must be different to yours lol :S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nitrojosh said:


> Guys if you go on HG website, pay via PayPal it's £266 shipped!
> 
> So they should definately discount more!


£256.91 shipped for me.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

What's going on with my paypal then lol

This is what I get:
280.21 GBP (1 GBP = 1.16877 EUR)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just tried again:

Instant Transfer : HSBC BANK PLC Current (Confirmed) X-XXXX £280.21 GBP

PayPal's exchange rate as of Mar 2, 2014: 1 British Pound Sterling = 1.16877 Euro


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Instant Bank Transfer: Barclays £266.87 GBP

PayPal Conversion Rate as of 2 Mar 2014: 1 British Pound = 1.16877 Euros


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you made an account with them so shipping has been added?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I know how it is coming up cheaper for you now.

Audi TT 8N 225 hp FMIC intercooler &#8230;Audi TT 8N 225 hp FMIC intercooler kit, frontmounted - manufacturer-branding: without logo on the intercoolerfront€299.00
Item number: HGICKATT8N-1-
Item price: €299.00
Quantity: 1
Note! Possibly resulting forwarding&#8230;Note! Possibly resulting forwarding expenses are only computed in the shop finally.
Item price: €0.00
Quantity: 1
Provisional forwarding expenses Provisional forwarding expenses€12.90
Item price: €12.90
Quantity: 1

Item total€311.90

Total €311.90 EUR

That is how it'll be coming up cheaper for you, the 12.90 euros is only 'provisional', once you press pay and go back to there site to takes shipping details and will then bill you further.

If you register on the site first instead of clicking pay with paypal straight away it'll work it out properly, which is £280.21


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you considered PayPal fees Tommat? 
As we'd be paying you £255 friends and family so 10* = £2550 however you'd have £99.65 in fees to cover if i've worked it out correctly as I don't thing it would be a good idea to send them 2 and a half grand as friends and family payment.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, payment to them will not be via friends and family. It will be via a normal goods payment (same as it would be if you purchased off the site) so we would be covered.

They know that there will be fees so the prices they have gave us reflect this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporty tt (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm still in

1. tommatt90
2. G13N YO
3. Callum-TT
4. NitroJosh
5. Ayaz
6. sportytt red pipes !


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good stuff!! 4 more peeps and we can get this ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

If this can wait for a week then I'm also in.. (as mentioned before)
I was going to buy one anyway..


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> If this can wait for a week then I'm also in.. (as mentioned before)
> I was going to buy one anyway..


Still waiting for 4 buyers mate so I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Im in on this. Was going to eventually get it one day so might as well grab it at a discount now.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mike225 said:


> Im in on this. Was going to eventually get it one day so might as well grab it at a discount now.


Good man. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

1. tommatt90
2. G13N YO
3. Callum-TT
4. NitroJosh
5. Ayaz
6. sportytt
7. mike225
8. pete_slim (possibly)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

Think I might be buying mine tonight as I want ASAP !! Lol car having work done on the 15th and I'm already running stage 2 so could do with fitting as soon as I can really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Emailed HG, they can do us a deal of 290 euros for 10 kits.

Production time for them at the minute is 2-3 weeks to the UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Emailed HG, they can do us a deal of 290 euros for 10 kits.
> 
> Production time for them at the minute is 2-3 weeks to the UK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats that is £?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

245 ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G13N YO (Jun 7, 2013)

Count me in then lol !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Need 2 more.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Come on guys.. 2 more then we can get this order in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

£245 its getting cheaper each time. Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not looking likely on this guys due to a couple of reasons, not having 10 buyers and HG also want me to pay by bank transfer, which would bump the price up as my bank charges 2.99% to pay from GBP to any other currency!

All I can suggest is that if you live local to someone else who wants to buy, then pair up and get shipped to one address, as the the shipping is 31.50 for 2 kits to one address. As opposed to 29.50 euro shipping each.

Disappointed HG couldn't do more for us.

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Are people on Seat cupra.net not interested?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not too sure mate, this is the only forum I use lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Can someone tell me how big the kit actually is? and how much it weighs?

I can look into buying a few kits while i am here in Germany and I have two options..

*1:* 
Use my frequent flyer luggage allowance to get them back to the UK (2 at a time).. :roll: 
This would incur added costs as i will need to post these on to each person. 
Not my favoured option.. but could work better if people are not far from NE England to collect.

*2:*
A bit like trying to see how many people you can fit in a mini scenario...

I am planning to come back around the 1st or 2nd weekend in April my QS... so i will utilise the limited space to fit as many of the kits into the car as i can.. various rendezvous points along the M1 corridor as I travel back up from dover to the durham area.

I think i should be able to get at least 6 or 7 of them in the car maybe?? :?:

I did offer something similar when I bought my H&R arbs here in germany, but nobody came forwards to say they wanted any.

This would have to be agreed quite quickly as per the ordering and delivery from HG could take longer etc and I'd miss the opportunity to come back with my car.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> Can someone tell me how big the kit actually is? and how much it weighs?
> 
> I can look into buying a few kits while i am here in Germany and I have two options..
> 
> ...


This could be a possibility but only worthwhile if you could get a few ordered mate. Tommat & myself are looking at sourcing a set and if we could negate the shipping costs it brings the prices right down.

The intercooler size is actually comparable to the radiator but I believe it would come in two boxes, one for intercooler and one for hoses and pipes.

I agree though this would have to be sorted very quickly plus I would insist on a small fee from each buyer to yourself for the hassle, fuel costs etc incurred.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not really bothered about making any money from this for fuel etc as I have to travel back anyway, and the forum has helped me a lot so far in my TT ownerships.. So long as the cost of the unit and what it costs me to have the parts shipped to me are covered then I'm fine.
It may work better if they each come in two boxes as that will leave more room for manoeuvring inside the car rather than one bulky box for each..
I am back in England this weekend and will get a nice German email worded and ready to send to them early next week.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> I'm not really bothered about making any money from this for fuel etc as I have to travel back anyway, and the forum has helped me a lot so far in my TT ownerships.. So long as the cost of the unit and what it costs me to have the parts shipped to me are covered then I'm fine.
> It may work better if they each come in two boxes as that will leave more room for manoeuvring inside the car rather than one bulky box for each..
> I am back in England this weekend and will get a nice German email worded and ready to send to them early next week.


Fair enough. Good man.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds good Pete, thanks a lot  keep us posted! They should still discount us too and no hassle with fees 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Pete that timescale would suite me perfectly, can't purchase one at the moment or for another couple weeks. If you do go through with it I'll have one


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Same here, no rush for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Same here, no rush for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+2

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

OK... 
So my idea is to drive back to England on Friday just before lunchtime - 11th April. 
Arriving back in Dover at around 3pm. 
Driving upto London, then straight up the M1 to Durham.

I will look to buy either 5 or 6 as I think that this is a plausible quantity to get back to England in the car, and what ever discount I get, will be passed on directly..

Cost per unit = 299 Euro + shipping to me. 
The paypal checkout only quotes a total of 13 euros for shipping 5 of them but I need to confirm this when i call HG.

I am hopeful that I can make a deal with HG to have the shipping reduced further to me here in Germany (hoping to negotiate free shipping, but if you dont ask then you dont get).

I will be contacting HG next week to place the order, so depending on costs I need to know a couple of things:

The main point:

How easy is it for you to collect these from me while im travelling back to Durham or when I have got there?.
If you would prefer to PM me your location, we can discuss the logistics of getting the FMIC to you, or how to meet up.
If we do meet up while im driving back, I can give you my UK and German mobile number, and I can message you while en-route to notify you of any possible delays or location to minimise any waiting around.

I can post them to you when i get back but this would increase cost to you. This may be unavoidable depending on where you are located.

@ callumTT - If you confirm that you want one below - I think we live quite close to each other so I dont think there is an issue getting it to you..

The other logistical bits:

1. hose colour (prefered)
2. do you want the logo on the FMIC ? -- i dont know if this is extra or not.. but its an option when you choose.

=============

1. Pete slim -- black hoses -- no logo
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

=============

I really hope that HG label the boxes nicely as i dont want to open things up to check each box for logos and hose colours etc...


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I am in Essex next to the A13/M25, you'll basically come past me as you go round the m25 for the m1. Assuming you'll be going anticlockwise through dart ford.

Choose a services that is easiest for you.

I'll take one with blue hoses please, and branded cooler. Although if that causes any problems with lead time etc then no logo would be just fine.

Appreciate it Pete.

Jon


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

1. Pete slim -- black hoses -- no logo
2. Eadon -- Blue hoses -- logo (no logo is fine if this causes issues)
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Callum mate, if you could collect mine too then come to mine at a date that suits you for fitting of both?

Let me know 

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm out guys, ordered mine and it's arrived. Took 2 days!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crazy quick :0:0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Have they included spacers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I can very easily knock up spacers at work if someone process the dimensions required. Just a precaution in case some don't have them.

Tom, you and Callum still planning on fitting them together at yours?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wicked mate, I think you only need them to still retain the aliens, but since I'm removing mine it's no big deal to me.

Just wanna make sure others are getting them included 

Yeah we will be fitting at mine, you are more than welcome to come too 

April is perfect time for me to get the product too, thanks Pete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Haven't been home to check it!

Will update


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Callum mate, if you could collect mine too then come to mine at a date that suits you for fitting of both?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> ...


Yeah mate sounds like a plan.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

1. Pete slim -- black hoses -- no logo
2. Eadon -- Blue hoses -- logo (no logo is fine if this causes issues)
3. Callum-TT -- Blue hoses -- no logo 
4.
5.
6.

Yeah Pete you can drop mine & Tommat90's one at my house and I will take it down to his myself when I fit mine there.

I'll message you my address or even collect from your house as you would have driven enough that day.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Pete slim -- black hoses -- no logo
2. Eadon -- Blue hoses -- logo (no logo is fine if this causes issues)
3. Callum-TT -- Blue hoses -- no logo 
4. tommatt90 -- Blue Hoses -- No Logo
5.
6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just let me know the price and when you need it by  nearer the end of this month if poss, I've spent too much lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Just let me know the price and when you need it by  nearer the end of this month if poss, I've spent too much lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent over £1000 last month. This month I'm already over £600 lol.

It's expensive this show car lark lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Wicked mate, I think you only need them to still retain the aliens, but since I'm removing mine it's no big deal to me.
> 
> Just wanna make sure others are getting them included
> 
> ...


Would love too, will be worth the couple hour drive as will make the job easier to do!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

1. Pete slim -- black hoses -- no logo
2. Eadon -- Blue hoses -- No logo
3. Callum-TT -- Blue hoses -- no logo 
4. tommatt90 -- Blue Hoses -- No Logo
5.
6.

Just see a picture and don't like their logo! :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah lol the logo is a bit of a shocker but wasn't going to comment, each to their own 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> Yeah lol the logo is a bit of a shocker but wasn't going to comment, each to their own
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an option to have so I guess I thought I'd give that option..
The good thing is that I can now probably remove a few lines from the draft email that I've nearly finished writing.. 
I'm hoping to get some discount on the €299 price as well as reduced or no delivery cost. Based on their customer service, their belief in the quality of their product and how were not in too much of a rush for them.. And how a forum and the information can speak as good future business for them via recommendations on here and elsewhere if the above tick the right boxes..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Most definitely, thanks a lot 

Do you know if we will need anything else on too of this kit?

Before they didn't supply the threaded bar, nuts and spacers, so hopefully they do now, I've also emailed them.

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

When you say spacers, surely longer bolts, an extra nut or a few washers will suffice...?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah tbh you could just use extra nuts on the threaded bar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

I've not actually looked into this yet.. But I guess the fmic has to be lower to miss the aliens.. 
Therefore as above.. The threaded bar goes thru the inner bumper and a nut is put on the bottom before the fmic is put in place?
I should really look into this properly.. Lol


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

HG have responded, they have said everything is included in the kit so nothing additional needs to be purchased 

So if nitrojosh could just confirm what is in the kit once he looks through it that'd be great 

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Gimme a couple of hours, will post pics and have a rummage!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Great bud nice one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Well here we go...

A box


Inside the box


The contents of the box...spot the problem!


They got the black hoses right, but they put a bloody logo on it!!

A few other shots








Bolts included with the all important spacers!

The logo isn't a big issue. Just pushes me to do what is planned originally which is spray it matte black!

Overall quite pleased, quick delivery and mostly right!

Hope that helps you guys out a bit!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like a wicked bit of kit. Love the piping, minimal hoses 

I think the logo may not be visible when fitted. If the 'series' was written in a plainer font I would like one with a logo.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks for all the pics 

The logo doesn't look as bad as I thought!

By the looks of things we still need threaded bar and nuts for the side of the bracket that attaches to the crash bar.

The bolts they have supplied are for the 4 threaded inserts on the FMIC, 2 on top and 2 on bottom, by the looks of things.

This just makes me want mine even more lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm.. I'm thinking I like that a lot..
Correct me if I'm wrong but does one end attach via a hose to the throttle body ?

I would love to know the diameter or the metal pipe used as I need a different pipe to attach to an r 32 throttle body.. ( sat on the end of my apr Inlet manifold).. 
All of these are going or go on at the same time as the transition phonelic spacer ..


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

No this doesn't go to the throttle body. It goes to the plastic pipe with MAP sensor on.

Btw, I think you'd get 2 maximum into a tt. Unless you unbox them in which case you'd get loads in!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Nitrojosh said:


> No this doesn't go to the throttle body. It goes to the plastic pipe with MAP sensor on.
> 
> Btw, I think you'd get 2 maximum into a tt. Unless you unbox them in which case you'd get loads in!


What's the dimensions of the boxes mate?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Roughly 120cm x 45cm x 40cm


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Decent sized box then, pics make it look smaller lol.

I don't mind mine being unpacked 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Does look a nice kit!

Is the logo on both sides? cant you just flip it round?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Kyle18uk said:


> Does look a nice kit!
> 
> Is the logo on both sides? cant you just flip it round?


Just turn it around - mine has the logo sprayed much worse than that on mine, though luckily you can fit it around either way.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes as said lads I can just flip it lol! I had a bit of a blonde moment

Thought it was directional so flipping wasn't an option. But it's not so it's all good!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Josh, what sizes are the jubilee clips with the kit? I wanna upgrade them to jcs stainless steel hi grip ones 

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Also Callum and Eadon, I will get the threaded bar, washers and nuts in stock, all in a2 stainless 

I'm thinking 100mm length for the threaded bar, would this be ok? Anyone know the height approx. of the front crash bar?

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Good man, well split costs!

And do you mean 100cm/1m? No idea how long each will need to be, is it just the two bolts per unit or 4?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

For the end of the bracket we need threaded rod, it will go downwards through the whole height of the crash bar 

It's then bolted from either end of the rod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

And I meant 100mm mate  10cm in other words

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Ah I get it know, you meant 100mm per length? Sure someone with one already fitted can answer that..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes mate  m8 is the size, I'll just buy a length of it then we can cut to size 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't understand why the threaded bars? Can't you just bolt it into the top of the crash bar or is it too flimsy?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nitrojosh said:


> Don't understand why the threaded bars? Can't you just bolt it into the top of the crash bar or is it too flimsy?


The crash bar is hollow and you would have no way to secure the bolts if you don't go all the way through.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Eadon said:


> Ah I get it know, you meant 100mm per length? Sure someone with one already fitted can answer that..


I bought 2x200mm bar and probaly cut about 40mm of each.

£4.40 off eBay. Here is the link for you, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230986608082? ... 1439.l2649

Here is the post i made on an other thread about all the bits that you may want to purchase when fitting the HG kit.

Mine was supplied with three blue hoses. I wanted red and was able to buy the exact same hose in length and ply thickness off eBay that came wit the HG Kit for £10.08 including postage for all three from an eBay seller.

Just throwing it out there if they cant or wont give the option of a colour other than blue.

eBay link to the hoses if required Three replacements for £10.08 including postage
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170604289389? ... 1439.l2649

My new red eBay hoses next to the supplied blue hoses



















If anyone wants to fit a cold air feed pipe when fitting this kit then this is a link to the stuff that i bought. Comes in at £10.73 inc p&p.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330651585086? ... 1439.l2649

If anyone wants to upgrade to Mikalor clamps when fitting this kit instead of using the supplied jubilee clips then you will need to buy six 68-73mm Mikalor clamps. Pack of ten works out slight cheaper. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270827878447? ... 1439.l2649

If anyone decides to either upgrade the boost hose from the inlet manifold to the map sensor pipe, Or to fit a cold side dv kit whilst they are in there then you will need one more 68-73mm Mikalor clamp for the map sensor end. The Inlet manifold end requires one 73-79mm Mikalor clamp. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130613337258? ... 1439.l2649

So if you decided to fit new upper boost hoses at the same time, Or a boost hose and coldside dv kit you will need a total of seven Mikalor 68-73mm clamps and one Mikalor 73-79mm clamp. That will sort out the entire system from chargepipe back round to the inlet manifold.


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Right I got ya. Crash bars on my previous cars were C shaped if that makes sense?

Off to get threaded bar then!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Nitrojosh said:


> Right I got ya. Crash bars on my previous cars were C shaped if that makes sense?
> 
> Off to get threaded bar then!


The TT crash bar is very easy to drill through. I removed it from the car to drill the holes from the top. I then flipped her over and drilled the holes from the bottom for the bar to pass through. 

I bought 2x200mm bar and probaly cut about 40mm of each.

You could probably get away with the cheaper 150mm bar as i did cut a fair bit off each bar.

£4.40 off eBay with nuts. Here is the link for you, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230986608082? ... 1439.l2649


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Callum/Eadon - I've ordered all the bits we will need  only came to £11.50 for the lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've read people using 100mm of threaded bar and another using 130mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Might just pop to work and grab a metre of 8mm bar and lock nuts etc.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

B & q do the threaded bar very cheap, In a meter length it was a couple of quid, then just cut it to size!

I recommend getting the forge replacement sensor pipe and the other 2 silicone pipes while you're in there and it's all in pieces. Also I'm going to change from mikalor to jcs personally, but that's your call either way


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Callum/Eadon - I've ordered all the bits we will need  only came to £11.50 for the lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good man. I'll buy the chips on fitting day 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hero! Good man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Before


After


Total time about 3 hours start to finish including faffing with the bloody boost pipe under the battery as I didn't want to take the battery out but was fitting a forge hose from throttle body. Also had a stop to pancakes and a cuppa 

Plenty of alien clearance on near side. Off side was very close (touching) but all back together ok!

Didn't use threaded bar in the end to mount the brackets to crash bar. Instead I used self drilling bolts and wazzed them in, held strong and all good!

Ps managed to bust a jubilee over tightening it so be warned.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks great!

Callum and Eadon, ordered different fittings, only cost £7.50 

Gone for fully threaded hex head bolts 150mm length. That way we can put the bolt through and bolt from the one side, then cut off the excess. Just keeps it a bit flusher both ends 

Also chose against nyloc nuts as I read wak saying on a FMIC post that they could loosen under heat. Instead I've gone for full nuts and then half nuts to lock into place 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

And I'm upgrading the jubilee clips to jcs hi grip stainless ones, so if either of you 2 wanna as well let me know and I'll order together to get a little cheaper 

Saves the standard clips breaking on us too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> And I'm upgrading the jubilee clips to jcs hi grip stainless ones, so if either of you 2 wanna as well let me know and I'll order together to get a little cheaper
> 
> Saves the standard clips breaking on us too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan dude. Let me know costs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will do bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm.. 
I'm wondering whether I should try and come along to the group buy fitting too.. I think it was the mention of free chips  
Although I don't know if I can wait until I get back to England to have mine fitted. Hopefully I will have mine on when I drop yours off.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Grab me whatever fittings you get too, and just let me know what it comes too.

I'll bring a few beers, hopefully we get a day like yesterday 8)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Course Pete more than welcome to come along 

Let me know if you need the fittings of course, and if you wanna upgrade to jcs stainless ones.

That way it's all ready for the day 

Chips is always a great shout, but hold the beer for me, I'm t total lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

No worries will bring some juice too  :lol:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm... 
Defo put me down for a full set of the extra bits - threaded bar/bolts, stainless clamps etc... even if I don't get mine fitted before I get over to England, I can pay for the extras to be posted to my Uk address and have them when I finally get my arse in gear to fit the stockpile of extras i've now got in my garage..

So... as I see it... there are 4 of us... I am transferring cash to a suitable account here, and will have this ordered in the next couple of days.

1. Pete slim -- black hoses -- no logo
2. Eadon -- Blue hoses -- no logo.
3. Callum-TT -- Blue hoses -- no logo 
4. tommatt90 -- Blue Hoses -- No Logo

I'm the only awkward one in this as I want black hoses... 

I've recruited a colleague to assist me as he is far more fluent with the German language than me.

I will update when I have finalised everything.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> Hmmm...
> Defo put me down for a full set of the extra bits - threaded bar/bolts, stainless clamps etc... even if I don't get mine fitted before I get over to England, I can pay for the extras to be posted to my Uk address and have them when I finally get my arse in gear to fit the stockpile of extras i've now got in my garage..
> 
> So... as I see it... there are 4 of us... I am transferring cash to a suitable account here, and will have this ordered in the next couple of days.
> ...


Let me know when you need cash and I will transfer to your UK account mate


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wicked lads 

For the FMIC we need 6 jubilee.

7 if you want to upgrade the clips that goes from the lower part of the charge pipe to intercooler hose (some may have already upgraded that clip if they upgraded the hose)

I'll order a few extra clips anyway just incase 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Pete I chose blue as I bought my car already fitted with some blue hoses, would have been all black under the bonnet for me otherwise 

Look forward to getting these on, will be a good day!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Might be worth while if we are all going to Tommatt's gaff to fit looking at hotels for the night so we can have a mean and bask in our manliness


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Good few in and around DY8


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> Might be worth while if we are all going to Tommatt's gaff to fit looking at hotels for the night so we can have a mean and bask in our manliness


Good idea.. But I'm gonna have to get the pass from my missus, otherwise she will go medieval if i arrive back from Germany then leave straight away to go and tinker about with my car!!
Not very manly but its a pleasure/pain thing.. I hope you understand.. Lol


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

pete_slim said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Might be worth while if we are all going to Tommatt's gaff to fit looking at hotels for the night so we can have a mean and bask in our manliness
> ...


I feel your pain mate as I too am marital impaired lol.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Young and free over here :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Eadon said:


> Young and free over here :lol:


Lucky man lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

If it's ok I won't be able to pay until the 28th of this month,

Also do any of you have a pair of axle stands?

I've only ever need a pair when doing car work lol.

That way we can do 2 cars at once to save on time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> If it's ok I won't be able to pay until the 28th of this month,
> 
> Also do any of you have a pair of axle stands?
> 
> ...


I have two pairs I can bring down mate.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers bud, I've got the one pair but thought with 2 pairs we'll face 2 cars towards each other, whip everything off at similar times etc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I was going to bring a pair anyway 

We wont need many tools will we? Anything you want us to bring?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good stuff 

No mate will be fine, just I had a thought that we could do 2 at the same time ish and then thought only got one pair of axle stands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi lads,

just spoke to the place I get my jcs hi grip stainless steel clips from and they can do us the jubilee clips for £40 delivered.

So it's £10 each and it works out to approx. £1.42 a clip (7 clips each)

Not bad to say the cheapest in the size (60-80mm) on eBay at the min is £2.29 per single clip!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> just spoke to the place I get my jcs hi grip stainless steel clips from and they can do us the jubilee clips for £40 delivered.
> 
> ...


Sorted buddy thanks

When are we paying for this guys? I may be going offshore tomorrow on an emergency job so I need this sorting asap really so not to delay the ordering process.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

No probs mate 

Peeps if you send the £10 to my paypal:

[email protected]

Then I can place the order 

Pete PM'd me and said it was fine for me to pay on the 28th so that shouldn't delay anything 

But I'm guessing others can pay as soon as the price is finalised 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I too am in a similar position, Pete is aware, and won't be able to pay until a week tomorrow.

Tom will get the money sent over ASAP.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> No probs mate
> 
> Peeps if you send the £10 to my paypal:
> 
> ...


£10 sent mate.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Ditto.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Tom,

I've sent you 15 quid for the FMIC bling kit  
Also added a little more to cover postage if I don't get the pass from my missus to come along to get it fitted at yours.
Any left over cash from the postage can be put into the beer and chips fund :roll:

I will PM you my address and contact details.

cheers


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers chaps, I'll get them ordered today 

At least now we have everything we will for fitting, other than the FMIC kit itself of course lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ordered them just, we will receive them tomorrow 

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Good stuff, thanks Tom.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

No probs  cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Top job tom.. 
Just gotta order the fmic now !!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't wait 

Just removed my air con system, weight saving lol.

One less job to do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yo Pete, how's it looking on these? Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Yo Pete, how's it looking on these? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe he's ordering these by the end of the week.

He's actually popping over to me on Friday to collect some bits then I believe going back on Sunday to order and pick up a few days later then once his head gasket is sorted drive home with our presents


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Pete, how's it looking on these? Thanks
> ...


Hi guys
Yep.. I'm Trying to find the time today to get the FMIC ordered today, Callum is a star and is helping me with some bits to get my car back up and running properly. Its such a pain to work away sometimes. You would think its easy to order German parts for a German car, but there are a lot of dodgy garages over here so I am trying to choose wisely and go from recommendations. The actual task of getting someone to look at the car is not so easy either.
I hopefully only need a new head gasket, but I'm changing the rocker cover while its off for a nice shiny powder coated one.
Hopefully the coolant leak will be sorted as I don't want to drive any significant distance while the engine temps are fluctuating like they are at the moment.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's tough luck bud, hope you get it sorted soon!

If you need any help with part numbers etc I'll see what I can do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Let me know if I need to do anything Pete.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

mullum said:


> Let me know if I need to do anything Pete.


Should be no issues mate.. other than perhaps the colour of the hoses :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As per PM, green or black


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be fitting my mates (glen) soon, so when we fit ours in one day I'll know for any potential issues that could lose us some time on the day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> I'll be fitting my mates (glen) soon, so when we fit ours in one day I'll know for any potential issues that could lose us some time on the day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thinking buddy.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

If it comes to lack of time I just won't fit mine on the day, I'll leave it til last anyway.

Cos I can do mine anytime 

Also gotta wait for my upper boost hoses to come so I can fit the lot at once 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> If it comes to lack of time I just won't fit mine on the day, I'll leave it til last anyway.
> 
> Cos I can do mine anytime
> 
> ...


Are you putting in a DV cold side relocation?

If not I have the RHS upper boost hose spare as I have and couldn't use it.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've already got cold side bud, it's the other one I need, charge pipe to intercooler 

Gonna buy the sfs pair of hoses (the one I need and then I'll have a cold side to sell) as the price isn't too bad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> I've already got cold side bud, it's the other one I need, charge pipe to intercooler
> 
> Gonna buy the sfs pair of hoses (the one I need and then I'll have a cold side to sell) as the price isn't too bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I did and now am left with the extra hose grrr.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm only just getting onboard here so I've yet to discover what I might need down the line ;-)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sure you could sell it mate, what colour is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Sure you could sell it mate, what colour is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue like everything I own lol


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks again Pete, hope you sort your car issues buddy.

Funds ready and waiting now, can't wait!

Jon


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the final confirmed price btw? Do we know yet?

Thanks a lot  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> What is the final confirmed price btw? Do we know yet?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi all,

Apologies for not being as active in this topic, men can not multitask and I am definitely no exception.
I have had to hold back in ordering the FMIC until next week. The simple reason being that I need to be sure that my QS can make it back to England without completely expiring. 
Im picking up some bits from Callum tomorrow and will be taking them back to Germany on sunday to be fitted hopefully Monday/ Tuesday next week.
If this solves the issue then I will order the FMICs straight away.. My only issue is that I am away again in Dublin from next Wednesday until Saturday.
Either way, I envisage that the FMICs will be ordered by the end of the month, my QS will be healthy again and I wont have to worry about breaking down or causing more damage when I drive back.
I think the cost of the FMIC and what I was quoted for postage put the total each at 250 GBP (damned german keyboard doesn't have pound sign).
I will confirm when ordered, and as mentioned previously wont charge anything more than exactly what it cost me to get them to me here in Germany. (unless I need to post it on when I get back to England).
I don't think there is a massive saving, other than the postage costs to England for each of you or any mad commission on an exchange rate - but I guess every little bit is a bonus.
Flying back to England this afternoon and probably wont have any internet access again until very late sunday or Monday morning. So apologies if I don't respond to any messages.

@callum - I will call you on friday morning bud..

cheers
pete


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Not to worry Pete, your car's your priority and hope it gets sorted.

Just give us a shout when your ready.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah no worries at all Pete 

No rush anyway  hope the car gets sorted and that it's an easy enough fix 

Took my bumper off earlier to remove my air con rad, so it gave me chance to have a look at how to remove the standard intercoolers and fit our new FMIC 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I anyone has question between now and tomorrow for Pete relay them through me as he's coming over mine tomorrow to collect a bag full of parts I ordered for him as he's only home for a couple of days.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

How's the car Pete? Fingers crossed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

The garage have my car. 
I'm having a few extra things done to be certain I hopefully get any potential problems sorted.
Engine is gonna be in bits. Having both gaskets replaced and the new cam cover installed..
New thermostat, and water pump.. Cam belt changed at the same time even though it doesn't need it again yet. But necessary when the engine is apart..
Hopefully I will have the car back next week..
I don't expect the bill to be too small but it's better than the alternative of killing the engine completely.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds good Pete well done mate 

Be good to see your car running smoothly with our FMIC in the boot


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> Sounds good Pete well done mate
> 
> Be good to see your car running smoothly with our FMIC in the boot


That's my aim mate..
Flying to Dublin today but am hoping to return to find my car all sorted.
If the garage sort it then I will take it back there for them to fit the fmic for me.
Gonna be an expensive month or two ahead.. I need some new pipe work and to do some tidying up - and to have my IM fitted with either the r32 throttle body or an adaptor for my original throttle body..
Then sorting out the exhaust side of things before a remap.. 
After that its suspension and brakes..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good to hear mate  your car sounds like it's coming along nicely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed mate


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Have people paid now? If so what's the plan, I can pay tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Pete is sorting it once his car is up and running.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool  I'll hold fire on paying just yet then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Are we not paying the money to Pete?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah as far as I'm aware we are, just didn't know if people have paid him already and if I was the only one not to pay yet kinda thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Yeah as far as I'm aware we are, just didn't know if people have paid him already and if I was the only one not to pay yet kinda thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure he will give us all a shout as I believe he is hoping to drop the cost slightly with a German delivery and email in German


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169605&p=1727596

This should help with removal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi again all,
A little update.. perhaps it is better suited for the flame room buit I will try to keep calm. [smiley=bomb.gif]

My car will be on its way back to England in a couple of weeks on a transporter.
The garage have takent the car to bits, and found a couple of problems then are trying to 'dick turpin' me out of money.

I wont get into the details but I had three options

1. get the car back as is. - like a bomb has gone off under the bonnet..
2. get the car put back together with the damaged cylinder head back on etc and pay 3000/ 4000 euros for the trouble.
3. get them to fit a new engine (not actually new) but at a cost of 7500 euros.

I'm still waiting to find out the cost to me for option 1... as that is the route I am taking.

I will let you guys know when that is exactly when I get it sorted as I can also bring the FMIC back with me on a transporter (hopefully).

I have then got the summer or as long as I want to put my car back together, and do a few things to renew/update a few bits and bobs as I am going along.
I'm not quite sure how I haven't got severe and permanent Tourette's, as it was soul destroying to see so much missing from under the bonnet on my car.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Pete, a right kick in teeth that is!

Will a new head not do? (Large port :wink: )


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh man that's bullshi*.

Are the garage reputable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

And sorry to hear it mate 

At least back over here the car will be in good hands with plenty of reputable places

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

The problem was a language barrier and although I tried to tell them that a different head would fit, they wouldn't entertain the possibility of fitting anything other than a new one..
That was kind of option 2.5 
But the garage wanted around 5000€ for doing that..

Getting the car back next week..
I will take a pic of my box of goodies and empty engine bay when I get it back.

Just had an email and the whole German garage experience has just cost me €800


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

How's it looking Pete?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Tom Pete's car is in bits and he will be bringing it to my place for repair. Not sure what he plans on doing about FMIC though.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tough luck man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Guys..

Just a bit of a heads up.. 
For all those who are still wanting a HG motorsport FMIC please could you confirm by PM to me before the end of this week.

I will order for those who still want me to get them one. (here is the revised list)..

1. Eadon -- Blue hoses -- no logo.
2. tommatt90 -- Blue Hoses -- no logo
3. mullum -- green hoses -- no logo. <-- if possible to get green hoses?

My car is completely knackered and is scheduled to carried back to England on a transporter hopefully over may bank holiday weekend.. My FMIC path has been changed as my knackered engine is sending me down a different route.. so I am not going to order one of these for myself anymore.

However - I will order one for you guys and bring them back with me, and arrange for them to be shipped to you once they are in England if that helps you out in any way..

Sorry once again for the delay with this, but I will do what I can to help out.

Look out for a new thread where my QS gets rebuilt and hopefully transformed into something completely bomb proof.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Is that forged internals and big turbo I hear you say? :wink:

I'll still be needing one for my mediocre build :lol:


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm guessing Callum is out due to his revised build plans too.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys, I ordered my mates FMIC from HG and they took so long to deliver it and messed the order up that they are discounting my next order.

As a result I'll be out of this too.

If people could remind me of who bought the fitting kit and upgraded clips then I can send them out 

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Eadon said:


> I'm guessing Callum is out due to his revised build plans too.


That's a solid roger roger


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll see if HG will send 3 to my house for a discounted price if that's any good to you Eadon or Mullum?

Then you could have fitting at mine if you wanted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Hi guys, I ordered my mates FMIC from HG and they took so long to deliver it and messed the order up that they are discounting my next order.
> 
> As a result I'll be out of this too.
> 
> ...


I need to arrange to come and collect the spoiler.

I'm not in a major rush mate so when it's ready let me know and I'll have a drive down and meet you.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> Hi guys, I ordered my mates FMIC from HG and they took so long to deliver it and messed the order up that they are discounting my next order.
> 
> As a result I'll be out of this too.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I think I sent some money for some bits and bobs.. Not that a few extra clips and bits of threaded rod wont come in handy somewhere eventually.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> I'll see if HG will send 3 to my house for a discounted price if that's any good to you Eadon or Mullum?
> 
> Then you could have fitting at mine if you wanted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are able to do this then I wont need to order any for you guys.. 
Please let me know if its possible otherwise I can order the FMICs this week and they will be with me here ready to put on the transporter..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds great Callum  your spoiler was having work done on it yesterday 

I'll email HG now. Eadon and Mullum are you still in?

Yeah Pete you did  they're an upgrade on the existing ones for sure, so they should come in handy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in for an FMIC but can someone PM the price as I've forgotten, from wherever suits everyone best - and hoses can be black if Pete is getting them ;-)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just emailed HG, I'll update you when I know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

This was was my mates once I fitted, we made use of the lower fixings on the FMIC to make it even more secure 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

€300 euros for me delivered when I spoke to them the other day, just hoping they can do that price for you too.

Which is £247 ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh I think I'm going to pass, I've just had a lot of expense and reckon I'll leave my next bunch of upgrades until next year now. Thanks for everyone's efforts to get a deal though.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

And then there was one  haha

Tom if they can do another at that price then brilliant, otherwise Pete if you can still get one for me without it being too much trouble then that would be great, thanks.

Don't want to cause anyone any added hassle as it's just me now.

And Tom we'll see what happens with this and go from there with Tavares to the bits you got us to fit, will still be needing those


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm hoping the can, as postage for 2 kits is only an extra 2 euros on top of the normal shipping charge for 1 kit.

I'll let you know  I'll be ordered mine on the 28th, I'll keep you updated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Eadon said:


> And then there was one  haha
> 
> Tom if they can do another at that price then brilliant, otherwise Pete if you can still get one for me without it being too much trouble then that would be great, thanks.
> 
> ...


If Tom cant get one at the right price then I will order one here and bring it back.. I actually feel quite bad that I've let people down and delayed your build from the original deadline due to the events from 3 weeks ago..

My decision to not get the HG FMIC is down to looking at perhaps getting a 2.0l setup and upgraded internals, so the engine is taking a route which may warrant a different FMIC, and a lot more time spent getting it completely right.. I'm trying to stick to my motto of only doing something once to the car.. so now is my perfect opportunity to do so.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pete you've let no one down mate don't worry 

Looking forward to seeing your car once done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks gents.

Pete, you've let no one down and my build is still early days, the FMIC is only going to go into the garage until I have everything together.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah it's no worries Pete ;-)


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers gents.. I'm quite conscientious about offering to do something and it not happening so I will step up my game from now on.. I can help in getting some things while I'm here in Germany.. I am actually looking at the rear light symmetry thing but I forgot what Callum told me, so I could end up ordering a load of the lights for the wrong side!!!

H&R parts are the same price in euros here as per the cost in GBP so it's around 20% saving straight away..
Bilstein bits are also a bit cheaper from what I've managed to find so far..

The carbon bling is still only paused for now too mate..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Eadon, got a response from HG not too long ago 

For 2 kits delivered to one address the price will be €606.59

That comes in at just short of £500 for both.

Then we can fit at mine if you are still up for it 

Let me know either her or via PM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just noticed you said the FMIC will be in your garage until fitting Eadon, so it's up to you mate, I don't mind shipping out once received, I'll pop your clips etc in with the backache if that's the case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Hi Eadon, got a response from HG not too long ago
> 
> For 2 kits delivered to one address the price will be €606.59
> 
> ...


Sounds brilliant to me, and would certainly still be up for fitting them together, would take me a weekend on my own, you've done 1 or 2 now haven't you?


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Just noticed you said the FMIC will be in your garage until fitting Eadon, so it's up to you mate, I don't mind shipping out once received, I'll pop your clips etc in with the backache if that's the case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only because I didn't think our 'group' fit was going to happen, due to all the changes, would still love to if we can.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

With that being the case that's bril mate 

I fitted my mates, I also removed his air con system and changed his thermostat on the same day. So if you need anything else doing at the same time let me know 

Will you be ok for ordering on this Monday? They said they are available for immediate despatch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah that's fine, let me know exactly what it is I'll owe you and I'll send it over so you have it ready before.

Jon


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok great bud, I'll give you a shout Sunday night 

PM me your number when you get a min 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone know the size of the Pipework included in this?

Rtech have said I ideally need 2.5" with my set up


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

When Eadon and my kit arrives I can let you know, they should arrive tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's 60mm tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> When Eadon and my kit arrives I can let you know, they should arrive tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been checking the tracking every couple of hours lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Is there alot of difference between the HG Motorsport FMIC and the Forge FMIC? Worthwhile to save up the extra coupe of hundred extra?
I've heard some people saying the aliens wont work with the HG but also people saying there's ways of arranging the pipework around it. What are the advantages/disadvantages of both :?:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aliens will work fine with HG.

I'll put up some temp figures etc once fitted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> Aliens will work fine with HG.
> 
> I'll put up some temp figures etc once fitted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This would be great, thanks!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Eadon and mine have arrived today 










Will fit mine Thursday and let you know some figures 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Jealous !


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

If it weren't for the fact I'm sat on the toilet I'd have been doing a little dance on hearing they'd arrived  :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------

